# Crossbread missing - Annelsey Nottinghamshire



## Jomox

This might seem a bit premature but it's been 5 hours since my mums dog I've been looking after has been missing.

Him (Tank) and his brother escaped out the back-garden, when we noticed they had gone we went searching for like 35 minutes without finding them, Tank's brother come home though and he had his head down like he had done something naughty or something had happened, he is friendly also but would never let any strangers stroke him or anything unlike Tank who is very friendly.

We looked around the whole area, shouting and whistling for Tank but nothing. I've now walked around the whole area 5 times for the last 4/5 hours looking for any signs of him being about, but there is no signs of him potentially being run over or him being in the area at all where he can hear me.

Usually if he would hear my whistle he would come back, and he has escaped once before with his brother but they would not go very far at all and come back after 30 minutes maximum, and would not go near any roads or anything as just outside our garden is quite a big area of woods and a field.

He is a mix breed dog and very friendly, very clever also and loving, really nice dog which my mums loves to peaces

Unfortunately he has not been micro-chipped though but we are likely to start the lost dog thing tomorrow, and will offer a £1000 reward to find him if he don't come back tonight. We will start reporting it to the dog warden etc, put posters up with picture and potential reward, and will likely knock on every door in the area to see if anyone has seen him.

I will not be able to sleep tonight unless he comes back, and am very upset as I have a strong and sensitive bond with animals especially dogs, I am sure some of you know the feeling, it's not nice and I won't even attempt go to sleep.

It's worse not knowing what has happened or where he is right now as I would be ok if I knew, and for my mum it's even worse, she's really upset, heart broken and worried.

I know it may only be 5 hours, but this is unusual and there's no signs anywhere where he is or anything.

Here's a picture: (Sorry about the quality)
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WaveRider

There might be a bitch in season and your dogs innate drive has kicked in. My sisters German Shepherd use to disappear in such instances for a good 5-8 hours. 

Leave your back door a-jar and sleep downstairs tonight in the hope he wades in.


----------



## Jomox

Thanks for the help and support from both of you, it's greatly appreciated. It's not like him, it's what 7 hours odd now since he's been gone, someone must have found him or something.

Here's the poster.

DogLost.co.uk - TANK's Lost Dog Poster


----------



## Nicky10

He's lovely I hope you get him back safely.


----------



## Jomox

We are having problems printing posters. My printer has no ink and my mum brought her one over but it's got a problem with the ink head now just when we need it. 

We know some people in the area but we can't get hold of anyone. If anyone is around here who has a printer who could maybe help us print some posters it would be greatly appreciated.

We have paper, water proof paper sleeves and cable ties ready, my mum will drop them of where ever. 

We only have the poster here online, but we have now reported the dog missing to the police, dog warden, animal shelters, RSPCA centre's, facebook and by word of mouth, the final step will be getting posters put around the area.

Thanks.


----------



## Jomox

Really bad news about Tank.

The police come round and said they have really bad news, they found his body on the byepass, dead, he been run over.

He would never go where they said he was found though, never, no where near there, someone must of led him down there or something. 

Worse possible news we could have, but at least we know what's happened...


----------



## Lulus mum

So sorry that this has ended this way
Thinking of you 
Maureen


----------



## mickyb

O bless so sorry


----------



## we love bsh's

arrh the poor fella thats really sad.


----------



## Tapir

that's terrible I am so so sorry.

Rest in Peace Tank.


----------



## metaldog

Oh no :crying:

RIP Tank.


----------

